# Then & Now



## KaliCurves (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wanted to show a photo, Of my Before and Now :shocked:


----------



## eagle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Kali. Now that's progress! lol. Thanks for sharing and you're looking very hot as always just a little bigger now lol. Take care.


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 17, 2006)

Some one asked for a few more here is some. :eat1:


----------



## eagle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Kali. Thanks for adding some pics on. Especially loved the last one lol. Take care.


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL yeah the panties wont go over the belly any more I sware they shrunk when I washed them.



eagle said:


> Hey Kali. Thanks for adding some pics on. Especially loved the last one lol. Take care.


----------



## eagle (Aug 17, 2006)

Those darn washers always shrinkin' clothes lol. Also you look a lot darker in the after photos or is it the lighting? Was just wondering.


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 17, 2006)

Nope a lot darker, I have finally burned enough that I got a tan this yr! which Im very proud of, all my life i have been so white I glow, LOL


----------



## panhype (Aug 17, 2006)

Whoa ! Blazing hot re-shooting of SuperGurl Kali :kiss2: While i must say you already looked cute as a button on your first take on that shirt.


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 17, 2006)

KaliCurves said:


> Just wanted to show a photo, Of my Before and Now :shocked:



I like what you've done with your hair. The rich colour works so much better for you. That, and your face looks so much healthier now that you've filled out a bit. It's also hard to keep my eyes off that beautifully decorated tummy.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 17, 2006)

Utterly classic at any size, you are a BBW treasure, Kali! :smitten:  (But YES! I like fatter better!)


----------



## BaronAaron (Aug 17, 2006)

VERY nice! Looks like your belly has grown so much that you no longer need panties to protect your, ahem! modesty...very sexy, thank you for posting these pics.


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## GPL (Aug 18, 2006)

Woohoo, you have such a hot sexy body now!:wubu: 
Love the stretchmarks very much and the cellulite om your thighs is also awesome. Thank you for showing you increase your beauty:eat1: 
Take care, hun!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Aug 18, 2006)

What great pictures of a serious hottie. I especially like the comparison shots in the Supergirl outfit, OMG!!!! Wubba Wubba!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 19, 2006)

woow this is amazing!!  

thanks KaliCurves for sharing :wubu:


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. Your most welcome for these, its nice to go back and see how much I have changed. :eat2:


----------



## sheilamaxima (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, at last woman who knowa how to flaunt it! Gives me somthing to look forward to>
Sheila


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2006)

Sheila--I bet you could flaunt it pretty well yourself ;-)

You posted some time ago about how you'd grown up to a curvy size 14, then hit a plateau. Did things ever work themselves out for you? Even at a 14 I bet there is a pretty dramatic difference before and after for you too.

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2006)

Very Nice!  

You look so incredibly content in the second photo, nobody could doubt that you are happy to be at the 'after' stage!

-Ed


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 21, 2006)

KaliCurves said:


> LOL yeah the panties wont go over the belly any more I sware they shrunk when I washed them.




Mine shrink in the closet!


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it the closet?? I thought it was the dryer! I just know that I need some pants for this winter. I hate streach pants, I love my jeans, but who can afford them? I only have one pair, and wash and wear them darn near every day.




SoVerySoft said:


> Mine shrink in the closet!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

here is me in 1985


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 31, 2006)

and here is me now 

Ihope Nancy dosent mind i used her too


----------



## KaliCurves (Sep 15, 2006)

Personally you looik much better now. You look Happy  


bigsexy920 said:


> and here is me now
> 
> Ihope Nancy dosent mind i used her too


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 15, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> and here is me now
> 
> Ihope Nancy dosent mind i used her too



looking hot then and now hun :wubu: 

thanks sweetie for sharing :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 

Dark_Hart


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks 

I think I look better now too


----------



## AtlasD (Sep 20, 2006)

You do look better. You and your friend look cute, confident and curvy!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think I look better now too



You're so much hotter without those damned opera gloves. I had to tell you. 

Edit: But you're one of the few women who can pull 'em off.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2006)

You must remember that the picture was taken in 1985 it was cool. I had a bunch of horrible braclets on too the ones like Madonna wore LOL. 

I personally love the mullet I was sporting


----------



## Mr. 23 (Sep 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I personally love the mullet I was sporting



1090 forever! Yeah, for sure, my mullet obsession began about then too. Part of the obsession is that I'd be scared to grow my own mullet, so I can only admire from a distance.

That and you look better now than then.


----------

